# SNOW SHOES FOR COYOTE HUNTING. DO THEY WORK ?



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

lots of snow here in Fargo ND area. tough walking last week at the Lamoure coyote Tourmemet.... Question.... any of you guys use snow shoes coyote hunting and try to walk the coyotes up ? just wondering if a pair of snow shoes are worth the money or more trouble than there worth walking on the snow. thanks. marty


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

i just bought a pair of snowshoes from cabelas and i would say they are definatly worth the money. They help if the snow is crunch and with just boots you would step then break through, but snowshoes you only break through a couple inches if that. In any snow conditions they will keep you on top of the snow better than just your boot. Snowshoes are alittle clumsy but im sure once one gets use to walking in them that problem will go away. If your thinkin about buyin a pair i would say get em


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

what brand, pair and price do you recommend ???? marty


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Snowshoes help

We used our on Saturday to do some hunting in some large pasture land. It was 1/2 mile in to our first stand through a cut hayfield. We still sunk up to our knees with the snowshoes, but it would have been midtheigh without probably. then we meandered in there for a few stands, then it was 1.7 miles BACK to the truck. Through the snow it took us 46 minutes (just the 1.7 mile trip back), while also taking a short break to catch our breath and down some fluids.

I have a pair or Atlas snowshoes I got from Cabelas. They are made of aluminum tubing with the same material they make white water rafts out of for the decking. They have claws for climbs and declines. They are a little loud, and with my "bigfoot" boots, I can't put them on. I have to try to find some binding extenders. If it is 20 below, I cannot wear my other boots because they don't have enough insulation.

Papapete has a different pair which I think float him better than mine float me. he can tell you about them.

I am goign to keep my eyes peeled for some like his, or some big wood ones, adn then sell my others. I need to fit my big boots in my snowshoes!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have used snow shoes, but with the same effort I can cover a lot more ground with short cross country skis. I have a pair called Bushwhackers. They are about twice as wide as any cross country I have seen and with hunter bindings. Any boot you have will fit in them. The width and shorter length make them maneuverable, and they hold you up in snow as well as snowshoes.
Snowshoes sure beat my size 12 boot in snow. Nothing ticks you off more than snow that will just about hold you up and drops you to your crotch just as you put 90% of your weight on one leg.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Marty, 
I got mine when I was in highschool from my parents about 11 years ago. They are aluminum military surplus shoes. I really like them. I don't know what they paid. I have seen them on ebay before. here's a link. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Military-S.....%26ps%3D48

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 3DWatching

Good luck 
Papapete


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a pair of the military surplus ones, they work, and can be had pretty cheap, but I dont like them as much as my traditional ash/rawhide bearpaws. They both float me about the same and the bearpaws are much more maneuverable and easy to lay down and shoot with on and than get back up. Id like to try on of the "spendier" styles, with the plates instead of the "webbing".

I make my own "stretch" bindings from old innertube, easy on/off with any style boot.

IMO shoes need a pretty specific set of conditions. That is, a light crust on the snow. In powder, their more of a hinderance than of help as you still sink quite a bit and now have to fight alot of snow on TOP of the shoe. And of course, if its a heavy crust, im light enough to where I can walk on most of the snow.

But they can be worth their weight in gold when conditions are right.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack

What is a good price for a pair of those wooden bearpaw's? I swore I saw some this fall at Home of Economy on clearance for 69 dollars. I am kicking myself for not buying them. Do they have anywhere is Fargo that carries them? I will be there on the 17th for AC/DC.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

buy the military ones and use the rubber stretch (bob maki) bindings. we have hunted (put on hundreds of miles) in these things for years and they work. the other option is if you can find the old military surplus alaskan trailers. remember that the higher the curve in the toe it seems like you get hooked less when you step threw.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> barebackjack
> 
> What is a good price for a pair of those wooden bearpaw's? I swore I saw some this fall at Home of Economy on clearance for 69 dollars. I am kicking myself for not buying them. Do they have anywhere is Fargo that carries them? I will be there on the 17th for AC/DC.


$69 is a STEAL for new ones! Cabelas has em for $125 or so?

I see em on ebay for anywhere from $40 and up, used.

Scheels used to have used ones wayyyy back in the day. Thats where I got mine. Think they were $40 or so.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a pair of Atlas as well, however for hunting, they stay home. For hunting I use these. 









I feel they float better and make WAY less noise. If you hit them togather they just sound like a limb hitting instead of a metal bar hitting a metal bar.

I think Cabelas sells smilar ones. Not sure the name. I have the bindings on these from Cabelas. Draw string across the toe, and a clasp on the back that is adjustable.

They do the trick!


----------

